# Hot pocketbooks



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Mamma Mia, It’s Hot Pocket Books! 😄
I made crepe shells and then filled them
with ricotta and a couple of spinach leaves
( cause I like spinach) folded them over into
little pocketbooks…put them in a layer of sauce then
Put more sauce on top…
I made meat sauce cause it’s the head guys favorite
sauce…I only simmered the sauce for about a half an hour.
I made 15 hot pocketbooks 

my recipe for the ricotta filling
1 lb whole milk ricotta
1 egg
2 tablespoons sour cream ( optional)
5 Tablespoons pecorino Romano grating cheese
about 1 1/2 cup shredded mozzarella.
3/4 teaspoon kosher salt
Black ground pepper to taste
2 tablespoons chopped Italian parsley
About 30 spinach leaves ( optional) 

The quick meat marinara sauce recipe.
l lb of ground beef
3 - 4 cloves chopped garlic
1 - 28 ounce can plum tomatoes mashed
1/2 jar tomato paste and 4 oz of water 
1/2 cup white wine
1 teaspoon Italian seasoning
Black pepper to taste
Some fresh Basil chopped
2 Tablespoons Fresh parsley chopped 
about 1/4 cup of half and half ( to take the acidity 
Out of the tomatoes)

Fry the meat in a little olive oil then put in the
Garlic and fry for a few minutes more…
Put in the plum tomatoes that I crushed with a potato
Masher….put in the tomato paste and the wine…then put
In the half and half and then add in everything else…
simmer for about a 1/2 hour…

Pocket books baked in oven for 40 min @ 350°

This is northern Italy style sauce…they like the taste
of the tomatoes in the sauce.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The prep


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks great.

ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

DoomsDave said:


> Urk


Urk the Jerk!


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> Looks great.
> 
> ED


Thank you Ed, you are truly nice and a gentleman too.👍


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Never even heard of these before; looks great! 😎


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks, Rocky.👍😘


----------



## BrianMcallister (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks great


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

BrianMcallister said:


> Looks great


Thank you, Brian 💕


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The wife looks for new dishes to cook and i'm betting she knows how to make hot pockets .
Thanks

EDIT:
QUOTE : Two Knots -
and a couple of spinach leaves
( cause I like spinach)
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
----- If she has some , she'll put Adam's and Eve's underwear in hers and withhold it on mine . 😁


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The wife wife looks for new dishes to cook and i'm betting she knows how to make hot pockets .
> Thanks


Show it to her, if you want to try it👍


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Is that more of your ricotta filling on the crostini?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, it ricotta, same as the filling in lasagna and manicotti.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Thank you Ed, you are truly nice and a gentleman too.👍



Thank you, I appreciate the vote. 

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> The wife wife looks for new dishes to cook and i'm betting she knows how to make hot pockets .
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


You don’t like spinach?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> You don’t like spinach?











No, and i think PopEye was faking it . 😁


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

SeniorSitizen said:


> View attachment 710342
> 
> No, and i think PopEye was faking it . 😁


 Not to argue, but I grew to have those arms, eating "ME SPINACH".

I love the stuff too.

ED


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> Not to argue, but I grew to have those arms, eating "ME SPINACH".
> 
> I love the stuff too.
> 
> ED


Steak, home fries, creamed spinach and a wedge salad! 😋😋😋


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I like a spinach salad, wish I could make a decent one. Spinach, onion, mushrooms, hard boiled egg chopped, and a sweet creamy dressing. I always blow it at the dressing. Maybe mayo, a little honey and EVOO to thin it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You forgot bacon and blue cheese…I like Ranch dressing on spinach salad, also homemade 
blue cheese dressing.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Two Knots said:


> Steak, home fries, creamed spinach and a wedge salad! 😋😋😋



I'll agree mostly, you can keep those fries though.

Grew up with a " Red-neck" stepfather that ordered them for every meal every day. 

I peeled several TONS of the darned things, over the 18 years that he was present. 

Now you put Yellow Crookneck squash in there, and you got something.

And a Cheesecake.

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> You forgot bacon and blue cheese…I like Ranch dressing on spinach salad, also homemade
> blue cheese dressing.


Might have had crumbled bacon in it but blue cheese I don't recall and for me I don't care for Ranch dressing. I first had the salad at Luby's Cafeteria many years ago. Last time I was there it wasn't on the buffet and like I said I haven't been able to reproduce it.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Was it a blue cheese dressing?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Might have had crumbled bacon in it but blue cheese I don't recall and for me I don't care for Ranch dressing. I first had the salad at Luby's Cafeteria many years ago. Last time I was there it wasn't on the buffet and like I said I haven't been able to reproduce it.


 WE agree on Ranch Dressing, it is horrible.

Gimme a decent Bleu Cheese, and you are Aces in the salad prep department. 

ED


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Was it a blue cheese dressing?





de-nagorg said:


> WE agree on Ranch Dressing, it is horrible.
> 
> Gimme a decent Bleu Cheese, and you are Aces in the salad prep department.
> 
> ED


Don't think it was blue cheese. About 7 years ago I had a blue cheese burger at Hooter's. That thing was nasty, Almost as much cheese as meat in the burger, awful. Can hardly touch the stuff now.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My blue cheese dressing

Blue cheese dressing

1/4 cup buttermilk
1/4 cup sour cream
1/4 cup of mayo
2 teaspoons cider vinegar
1 teaspoon finely chopped shallot
1/2 teaspoon of Dijon or stone ground mustard
(I like stone ground)
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire
Pinch salt/ black pepper to taste.
1/3 - 1/2 cup crumpled blue cheese

Note: an additional 1/4 cup of blue cheese is sprinkled
over salad with some crispy chopped bacon ( optional)
pans some chopped walnuts (optional)

Make your favorite salad mix, I like a mixture of red leaf salad, spinach
leaves, and romaine lettuce…
chopped tomatoes, and some thinly sliced
Red onion, a bit of thinly sliced cucumbers (seeds removed)
Hard boiled eggs sliced in quarter …then I like a sprinkle about
2 Tablespoons chopped walnuts over the top of the salad ( optional)

Then put on the blue cheese dressing and sprinkle the remaining
1/4 cup of blue cheese over the top…and finally sprinkle with crispy fried chopped bacon (optional)


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I wonder how gorgonzola cheese would work. Gorgonzola is a variety of bleu cheese that is usually milder and with a somewhat nutty taste.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

gorgonzola would even be better…it’s more expensive, however, more delicious.


----------

